# Beer Forum(s)?



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

This section of CS is great, but I am wondering if there are any "go-to" beer-focused forums out there. Suggestions?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> This section of CS is great, but I am wondering if there are any "go-to" beer-focused forums out there. Suggestions?


Todd, try here:

http://beeradvocate.com/forum/


----------



## why1504 (May 5, 2006)

BeerAdvocate is execellent. If you are looking for a place to drink beer www.pubcrawler.com is not a forum but lists microbreweries, beer bars by location. If you want to learn to brew beer a good place to start are the forums at www.northernbrewer.com and www.morebeer.com.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

beeradvocate.com in an excelent resource much like top25cigar.com also try http://www.realbeer.com/discussions/index.php and if you are interested in homebrewing try homebrewtalk.com


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I know I'm new....but I really like beer ad. too.


----------

